# Cannondale Headshok Fatty Ultra DL 70 mm (ca. 1.350 g)



## Jekyll1000 (12. September 2011)

Gebrauchte Cannondale Headshok Fatty Ultra DL 70 mm (ca. 1.350 g)

Mindestgebot: *149.- *

Link: http://hood.guthuhn.de/0042990166


----------

